# Impervo Prices



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Just got home after shooting the final coat on a kitchen cab remodel (hybrid old stained body with new doors and drawers). Used oil Satin Impervo and it was rediculously flawless to work with as always. 

I am not a BM guy, and only spend about 700-1k a month at BM, but I am always jaw dropped at my pricing. (I have a kick azz rep at SW, I'm a little spoiled) 

I know Impervo is top notch but Retail is 71.99 a gal/ and my price is 61.99 a gallon. With a price hike for BM in November of 3-4 percent, its a crap shoot to decide if I am being anal and using the "best" is worth it. 

I love this paint. 

I hate this price. At 330 with tax a fiver, where do you draw the line?

What do guys pay a gallon for Impervo?

Alkyd Satin Impervo to be apples to apples....


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

About $60 a gal now. Price jumped a while back from around $50. I remember when it was $38. 

Still nothing on the market can match the quality of oil imprevo.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Just used tons at a church job. $51.99 a gallon.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

You have to ask yourself a few questions

Is it worth the price over another product ? (better coverage, ease of application, no need to correct flaws)

Will you loose work by passing on price increase ?

Can you absorb the price increase or part of it?

Might your reputation suffer if you use another product that you can not make look as good?

When prices increase, we need to make important business decisions.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

premierpainter said:


> Just used tons at a church job. $51.99 a gallon.


Thats where i'm at, but im too cheap on it.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

daArch said:


> You have to ask yourself a few questions
> 
> Is it worth the price over another product ? (better coverage, ease of application, no need to correct flaws)
> 
> ...


Great PC answer Bill! 
I just wanted to verify if my pricing was in a reasonable ballpark. I'm good with it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Great PC answer Bill!
> I just wanted to verify if my pricing was in a reasonable ballpark. I'm good with it.


PC . . . as in Painting Contractor ? :whistling2: 

Sorry I was addressing the question of where do you draw the line

I thought you were seriously considering alternatives. Don't mind me, I'm bored.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Between 55-65 depending on what hardware store I go to.


----------

